

Building an Internal Cloud with Docker and CoreOS - funion
http://www.shopify.com/technology/15563928-building-an-internal-cloud-with-docker-and-coreos

======
eudoxus
Is that 8000 reqs/second right? Seems extremely low for 1700 cores, even for
Ruby.

